# Need help identifying lathe and drill press



## baileyrotc11 (May 25, 2021)

Hello all, new to the forum and general machining. I need some help identifying my late grandfathers lathe. It doesn’t have a lot of the manufacture’s stamp on it anymore. All I can gather is a watch company’s name (image below). That’s the only identifying mark I can find. The lathe still runs.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The only mark on the drill press is ‘the driver’.

any help would be appreciated ya’ll!


----------



## Superburban (May 25, 2021)

This looks like the DP.









			Photo Index - Walker-Turner Co., Inc. - Driver Line | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## Superburban (May 25, 2021)

Here is a close model of the lathe.









			Photo Index - Waltham Watch Tool Co. - Van Norman No. 5 | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## mmcmdl (May 26, 2021)

I have a similar looking drill press but can't get to it for any information . I love the belt set up .


----------



## Superburban (May 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a similar looking drill press but can't get to it for any information . I love the belt set up .


That one looks like the one I have from My grandfather, I think it is a Delta. Mine just has a single bar for the feed handle, I bet yours was added later in life.


----------



## Superburban (May 26, 2021)

This might be it.



			http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1141/1685.pdf


----------



## Superburban (May 26, 2021)

Like this.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 26, 2021)

Superburban said:


> hat one looks like the one I have from My grandfather, I think it is a Delta. Mine just has a single bar for the feed handle, I bet yours was added later in life.


You are most likely correct . Mine came out of a guys woodshop that passed at 96 yoa . He had a bunch of older stuff in there .


----------



## Superburban (May 26, 2021)

My Grandfather passed back in the early 60's, no idea when he built this, it is mounted to a workbench, along with a scroll saw, so that they share the same motor.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 26, 2021)

Superburban said:


> My Grandfather passed back in the early 60's, no idea when he built this, it is mounted to a workbench, along with a scroll saw, so that they share the same motor.


LOL , look right behind my drill press , what do ya see ?


----------

